# Biken in Amberg



## Deleted 163197 (1. Mai 2010)

Servus,

Biken in Amberg, die besten News auf www.worldwidebike.de.vu
Schaut doch einfach mal vorbei. 

Liebe Grüße 
Smilie


----------



## norman68 (2. Mai 2010)

Ist das Bauen dort erlaubt? Wenn nicht wär ich an eurer Stelle sehr, sehr vorsichtig mit eurer Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monkeei (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ja dann bauen wurde mit dem Förster abgeklärt.


----------



## Deleted 163197 (3. Mai 2010)

Also aufgepasst!!!!!
Die Seite is derzeit weqen Unstimmiqkeiten geschlossen.
Sobald die seite wieder offen ist saqen wir bescheit!!

Grüße
Monkeei und Smilie


----------



## franzam (3. Mai 2010)

ohh, Seite nich mehr öffentlich?


----------



## Deleted 163197 (3. Mai 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> ohh, Seite nich mehr öffentlich?



ja weqen unstimmiqkeiten
wir aber denk dass die seite bald wieder offen sein wird!!

Gruß
Smilie


----------



## Monkeei (4. Mai 2010)

Okee die Seite wurde gerade eben von mir überarbeitet und ist nun wieder für alle zugänglich. 

----

Wollt ihr das euer Projekt auf unsere Seite vorgestellt wird.? Dann meldet euch doch bei uns. 
Mail: info[email protected] oder auf unserer Seite.


----------



## mc schrecka (26. Mai 2010)

die bikeparadies amberg seite geht net


----------



## Deleted 163197 (26. Mai 2010)

die is ja eig. no gar net Online
Gruß Lukas


----------



## mc schrecka (26. Mai 2010)

na dann, steht halt auf der anderen seite das man dahin gehen soll.


----------



## Deleted 163197 (26. Mai 2010)

mc schrecka schrieb:


> na dann, steht halt auf der anderen seite das man dahin gehen soll.



nicht soll da kannst dus anschaun wies mal wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

